# Dundee Wireless College And Leith Nautical



## IAN M

Anyone attend these colleges? I attended Dundee Wireless College from mid January to mid June, 1943, and early in 1946 for Special Ticket and 2nd Class PMG respectively. As Dundee Wireless College had closed, I attended Leith Nautical during 1947/8 for my 1st Class.


----------



## Zl2axh

*Leith Nautical College Radio*

There's a lonely post!
I attended Leith Nautical College in 1957/58 (aged 15).PMG 2nd class, PMG 1st class and MoT Radar.
Joined NZ Shipping Co. late 58 shipped out on ***berland as 2RO.


----------



## Dave McGouldrick

Ian
Missed your original post (8 years ago...)
Did PMG at Leith 1968-1970, then Radar couple of years later.

Didn't know Dundee had a Wireless college(despite being from Dundee).
I did get my discharge book and seaman's passport from the Dundee Shipping Office in 1970: it's now being converted into flats having been empty for a number of years.


----------



## IAN M

Dave

Pre-war, Dundee Wireless College, owned by Elliot MacIntosh, was located in, I think, Reform Street. During the war, it was located in a mansion house on the west side of Windsor Street and was a very busy place indeed.

I recommend that you get a copy of my book, DUNDEE MEMORIES, which tells of my time at the College, and contains a great deal of general interest. 

Best Wishes

Ian


----------

